# Trailer tires again



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

My mid-year 2015 Ram-lin OE Goodyear 13 inch Marathon radials formed a bulge and started vibrating the poling platform and push pole at the start of a three hour drive. Good news I noticed the vibration in the mirrors(daylight) and was able to move off the road, turn around, and slowly head back to the house. The only way I new something was wrong was the vibration of the skiff components. I did not notice the vibration through the truck frame. Both tires had uneven wear. I had about 12,000 miles on the tires. What I did not notice when I originally bought the skiff was the lack of wheel balance weights on the wheels. I called Ramlin to inform them and the response was we have never balanced our trailer tires and don't plan to. Tim Snellings (Ramlin) also informed me that as of this week they are sourcing Rainer tires to replace the hard luck Goodyears. It gets better. Goodyear has discontinued the Marathon series and is replacing with the Endurance series. Sizes start at 14 inch. I found some discontinued 13 inch Michelin Defenders(speed rating 100 mph) to replace the Marathons but next time I will buy new 14 inch wheel tire combinations with a overall diameter of 24 inches or less to fit the fender wells. This is my third Ram-lin. Good trailer/not good tires no balancing. If you buy a new one, and you trailer a lot of highway miles, send them the mounted, balanced, tire wheel combination of your choice.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Funny, I had the same problem of premature tire wear on my McClain galvanized trailer under a rather heavy 1852 Weldcraft aluminum skiff. When I bought new tires I asked my local trusted tire guy about balancing them and he didn't think it would work. I didn't track the tire mileage but the 2nd set lasted for YEARS with no odd wear. The first set only lasted a short time. Sorry for the lack of details but overall, balancing sure didn't seem to hurt and was cheap.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. Will have to inspect tires on my trailer closer to monitor for defects.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Always have your trailer tires balanced (high speed spin balance). Balancing tires extends their life, period.... Of course nothing will help Marathons -they're so bad you couldn't give me a set, brand new. I wouldn't trust whatever Goodyear replaced them with either.... If you hadn't noticed the vibration and found the bulge -that tire would have blown on you at highway speed (another of those "ask me how I know" moments...). When steel belted radials blow -the remnants of the belts will also take out fender lights and wiring if you can't get stopped quickly (has happened to me more than once ...


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

The Marathons turned to junk once they started getting made overseas. Recently Goodyear started building a trailer tire in Ohio again called the Endurance. I decided to be my own science fair project and put a pair on. I've only made two trips so far so it's too early. I drive to Flamingo so a round trip for me ends up being in the 150 mile range depending who I'm picking up or meeting.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

All of the other 13 inch size trailer tires available were what some people call "China bombs". When the 13" tires(Goodyear) failed on the other Ram-lin trailers I replaced with high quality auto tires. At this time the best manufacturers no longer make 13 inch auto tires so the next change will be new 14" wheels and tires.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> All of the other 13 inch size trailer tires available were what some people call "China bombs". When the 13" tires(Goodyear) failed on the other Ram-lin trailers I replaced with high quality auto tires. At this time the best manufacturers no longer make 13 inch auto tires so the next change will be new 14" wheels and tires.


Here is a direct reply from my engineer buddy. He has been through the paces and gives great advice. 

"Very specifically: Carlisle Radial Trail HD 205/75r14 x 4 tires Load Range D on the Haynie Bigfoot trailer and I have 225/75r15 x2 tires Load Range E and on the Flats (his 20' skiff). So far I like the Carlisles better than the Maxxis M8008 I used to run which are also good tires. The Carlisle are the only trailer tires speed rated to 85mph, all others are only to 65mph."


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct on the speed rating and I do drive the highway speed limit (65 to 75) with the little skiff trailers. So I was pushing the design for sure. My previous Ram-lin Goodyear trailer tires were replaced in 2009 with Michelin auto tires spec'd for a Honda and speed rated T 100 mph. They are still on that trailer. I will buy the best 14 inch auto tires/wheels available when the current tires go.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Maxxis life customer here. You will thank me! Oh and they have a 5 year warranty!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

My Ramlin has 14" wheels but also Goodyear Marathon tires. Keeping an eye on them. They got back to TX from FL so that's good.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> My mid-year 2015 Ram-lin OE Goodyear 13 inch Marathon radials formed a bulge and started vibrating the poling platform and push pole at the start of a three hour drive. Good news I noticed the vibration in the mirrors(daylight) and was able to move off the road, turn around, and slowly head back to the house. The only way I new something was wrong was the vibration of the skiff components. I did not notice the vibration through the truck frame. Both tires had uneven wear. I had about 12,000 miles on the tires. What I did not notice when I originally bought the skiff was the lack of wheel balance weights on the wheels. I called Ramlin to inform them and the response was we have never balanced our trailer tires and don't plan to. Tim Snellings (Ramlin) also informed me that as of this week they are sourcing Rainer tires to replace the hard luck Goodyears. It gets better. Goodyear has discontinued the Marathon series and is replacing with the Endurance series. Sizes start at 14 inch. I found some discontinued 13 inch Michelin Defenders(speed rating 100 mph) to replace the Marathons but next time I will buy new 14 inch wheel tire combinations with a overall diameter of 24 inches or less to fit the fender wells. This is my third Ram-lin. Good trailer/not good tires no balancing. If you buy a new one, and you trailer a lot of highway miles, send them the mounted, balanced, tire wheel combination of your choice.



How big was the bulge and on the sidewall?? I have had my Marathons for about 6-8 months now and seemed to be fine.

I always wanted to balance my trailer tires too and was always told the small trailer tires never need to be balanced..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

What's the main difference between a auto and a trailer tire?


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Always have your trailer tires balanced (high speed spin balance). Balancing tires extends their life, period.... Of course nothing will help Marathons -they're so bad you couldn't give me a set, brand new. I wouldn't trust whatever Goodyear replaced them with either.... If you hadn't noticed the vibration and found the bulge -that tire would have blown on you at highway speed (another of those "ask me how I know" moments...). When steel belted radials blow -the remnants of the belts will also take out fender lights and wiring if you can't get stopped quickly (has happened to me more than once ...


 Ditto on the fender and light being taken out, thank you Goodyear!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I realize some will say I'm dumb but I have had good luck with the free star ( Chinese tires) off of amazon. If you read up on them they have pretty good reviews, except for small percentage that fail right away, most likely no more than Carlisle or Goodyear.

I have had two sets on different trailers first one had about 10k miles, and current skiff trailer is about 15k miles on them with no un even wear or problems. Plus at $40 a tire you can afford one or two spares. I normally travel with 2 spares when heading more than 4 hours.

After having so many tire issues on my 18'car hauler I swore I would never buy a Carlisle tire again.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I replaced the Marathon's that came with my Ramlin trailer with these.

https://www.etrailer.com/Boat-Trailer-Wheels/Taskmaster/TTWA14RTM45AS5B.html

For a couple of reasons, first because I really didn't want to take a chance with the Marathons. While I used to run Marathons on my Pathfinder bay boat and never had a problem, there are simply too many horror stories from too many people whose opinions I regard highly.

Second, it was a great price for the aluminum wheel upgrade.

And third because I wanted a higher speed rated tire, these are speed rated "M" for up to 81mph. I typically tow at 75mph on the highway and wanted a bit more margin than the 65mph rated ones.
The Taskmasters are well reviewed on a number of towing forums.
I have no idea how long they will last but so far so good with a couple thousand miles on them. 

So now I have 3 fairly brand new Marathons sitting in my garage I throw one in the back of the truck on longer trips as a back up spare.

Incidentally, eTrailer has a number of other "M" speed rated (81mph) tires listed on their site as well.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

mwong61 said:


> I replaced the Marathon's that came with my Ramlin trailer with these.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Boat-Trailer-Wheels/Taskmaster/TTWA14RTM45AS5B.html
> 
> ...


Wanna sell the other 2 fairly new tires? Lol


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

sickz284u said:


> Wanna sell the other 2 fairly new tires? Lol


Sure, you want them? PM me.


----------



## sugarloafer (Jul 18, 2017)

My tire guy been in the business 50 years will not put on any radial trailer tires....he will put on biased plys or car or LT tires.

up until the Goodyear Endurance[which is so new no one knows if its any good or not] for the last 10 years ALL trailer tires were made in China, which is not NECESSARILY bad but in this case it is.

I have 13" car tires on my skiff trailer with 10K miles on them look brand new!

The Chinese Fusion tires I have on my truck have been GREAT......its their trailer tires that tend not to be......the Fusions I like wayyy better than the Michelins.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I pretty much count on a year's service from my Loadstar radials. That's usually a bit over 20,000 miles towing my old Maverick - a single axle rig that's nearly 2000lbs gross weight (and the rims are only 13" with C rated radials...).


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Pm sent 


mwong61 said:


> Sure, you want them? PM me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a new (spare) 13 inch Goodyear Marathon radial in Texas if any one wants it. Free to good home.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

sickz284u said:


> Pm sent


Replied


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a 1 year old Marathon (garage kept, and always properly inflated and balanced) do the same exact thing as the OP.
I switched to light passenger tires on 14" rims and have been very happy for over a year now.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread has me worried about my new Ramlin trailer. I never looked at what tires I have but I suspect since @mwong61 got his Ramlin a few months after mine that I have the Marathons to. Since I regularly tow over 65mph I will be replacing them immediately.

Update: I do have the GY Marathons 205/75/14 load c so I will be taking wheels off next week and taking them over to Firestone or Costco and putting on car tires.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

backbone said:


> I had a 1 year old Marathon (garage kept, and always properly inflated and balanced) do the same exact thing as the OP.
> I switched to light passenger tires on 14" rims and have been very happy for over a year now.



I have a set of 175/80R13 Marathons on my Blue Rock trailer now. All this talk makes me want to get rid of them and go to a small car tire and balance it for an even better ride. 

It will probably help with the little bit of vibration of my guide posts if they are resting against the side of the boat during travel. It's a light boat and trailer so a little vibration in the guides is expected Im sure but I think a good car tire that's balanced will make a big difference. 

Any ideas on brands? Anyone?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Maxxis M8008


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

205/75/14
The Maxxis look nice but at $140\tire that is a lot. 
GY Endurance $105
Taskmasters $70
Towmax $55 (anyone have experience with these?)

Most car tires run around $65, Hankook, Kumho, Primewell


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> What's the main difference between a auto and a trailer tire?


"There are differences in the driving requirements between the tires on your trailer and those on the car or light truck you use to tow it. Therefore, there are distinct differences between the way trailer tires and tow vehicle tires are engineered."

Go here for the full article: https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=219


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have an 18 month old 175/80/R13 Rainier mounted on a galvanized rim that has never been on the ground if any of you upper coast TX are interested. $30 could probably take it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

*Maxxis M8008 ST Radial Trailer Tire - 225/75R15 BSW
$128.90 on Amazon. Free shipping.*


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I knock on wood haven't had any problems with my Marathons for about 8 months. They aren't balanced so I am going to see if it makes a difference getting them balanced tomorrow. They don't ride horrible as of now but I'm sure the balancing will make it better than what it is.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a trick to help you keep an eye on the condition of your trailer tires (particularly for radials)... Watch your trailer through your rear view mirror whenever you're moving slowly (as you stop for a redlight -or when you first get moving....). What you're looking for at less than five miles an hour is any sign that your hull at the rear is moving up and down (old timers would call it "hopping".... As you speed up it will quit "hopping" and smooth out - but the problem is still there - and it's the first sign that one of your trailer tires has a problem caused by the belt on the outside under the tread that is slipping or moving... other visible signs on tires that are hopping (out of round) will be a small or not so small bubble on the sidewall. Ignore an out of round tire or one with a bubble or blister in the sidewall and you're setting yourself up for a catastrophic failure at highway speeds... Just another of those "ask me how I know moments" I'm afraid.

Over time you'll learn to keep an eye on your boat/trailer as you tow it automatically - almost without thinking about it - particularly at slow speeds when your boat should be absolutely rock steady as it rolls at less than five mph.... 

Hope this helps


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GREAT tip Capt. , we old geezers have earned our doctorates in EXPERIENCE ! U of HK.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and most lessons should have come with a box of bandaids....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have steel radials on my trailer. 50 lb. Cold air pressure. My tip is if your trailer is moving back and forth its probably low air pressure and if you hit a hole you could bend your wheel rim
Ask me how I know


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's a trick to help you keep an eye on the condition of your trailer tires (particularly for radials)... Watch your trailer through your rear view mirror whenever you're moving slowly (as you stop for a redlight -or when you first get moving....). What you're looking for at less than five miles an hour is any sign that your hull at the rear is moving up and down (old timers would call it "hopping".... As you speed up it will quit "hopping" and smooth out - but the problem is still there - and it's the first sign that one of your trailer tires has a problem caused by the belt on the outside under the tread that is slipping or moving... other visible signs on tires that are hopping (out of round) will be a small or not so small bubble on the sidewall. Ignore an out of round tire or one with a bubble or blister in the sidewall and you're setting yourself up for a catastrophic failure at highway speeds... Just another of those "ask me how I know moments" I'm afraid.
> 
> Over time you'll learn to keep an eye on your boat/trailer as you tow it automatically - almost without thinking about it - particularly at slow speeds when your boat should be absolutely rock steady as it rolls at less than five mph....
> 
> Hope this helps


Bob, what do you think about these Marathon tires? Should people be replacing relatively new tires?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Bob, what do you think about these Marathon tires? Should people be replacing relatively new tires?


I've had my Marathons for about 8 months and they have been good so far. I keep them inflated good and haven't had any problems. Not saying something couldn't happen. I tow my boat at least once a week. Avg 25-50 miles a week prob.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When they're in relatively new condition they're okay - you just have to watch then like a hawk once you're over the 10,000 mile mark. I'm an extreme example since every day that I'm booked in the 'Glades I'm towing darned nearly 200 miles round trip... As a result, if a trailer tire is sub-standard I'll be finding out about it in less than a year's time (I average year in and year out between 20,000 and 24,000 miles actually towing my skiff. I have to log my miles since I'm claiming business usage for my truck when I do my taxes....). With cheap Carlisle tires I usually get almost 20,000 per tire - I never made it much past 12,000 miles on any Marathon by comparison... and they're supposed to be a "premium" tire. That's the reason they have such a poor reputation down here in south Florida....

The moment any trailer tire begins hopping at slow speed (an out of round condition) or shows any sidewall bubble or blister - replace it before it pops at highway speeds.... Most weekend warriors rarely tow their skiffs very far (or very often) so they can get away with sub-standard tires for a while.... Figuring out just how long that is - that's the trick. Remember as well that I'm almost never going faster than 65mph while towing (and since most trailer tires are only rated for 65 max - it makes a big difference in how long your tires go trouble free). Tow at 75 or 80 and you should probably say a few prayers while doing it....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Pathetic that good tires are this hard to come across. Let's face it, these tires are not being asked to do _that_ much work on most of our rigs in terms of weight being carried.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well considering I am mostly a weekend warrior I will just have to keep an eye on them. As of now they are good to go TBD apparently. Might have to go with trailer king tire or something similar down the road??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I run with Loadstar tires - pretty good basic radial trailer tires (yes, chinese manufacture...). Because I'm a high end user - I'm going down the road with two spare tires for a single axle trailer - and I keep three more brand new tires mounted on galvanized rims, properly inflated (for me that's 50lbs cold) and balanced in my garage ready to put into service... When I'm running hard I'm rarely home before 6:30 to 7:00 pm - and that's no time to be trying to find a replacement tire.... I don't buy tires until I have at least two that need replacing....

That business of two spares for the road is simply because it's a lonely feeling when you're replaced a flat tire and don't have a spare remaining - and you're 100 miles from home....


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

So I am wanting to replace the tires on my trailer, the current ones are 12 inches and look like they belong on a bicycle. The trailer is only three years old so they are in otherwise good shape, but I am about to move to South Carolina 700 miles away so the last thing I want to worry about is my boat trailer. Or doing the whole trip at 50 mph. Any suggestions besides the $130 per wheel set?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

If you can fit larger wheels and tires then go for it. It will be more stable and most likely ride better. I would say buy the nicest set you can afford.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> If you can fit larger wheels and tires then go for it. It will be more stable and most likely ride better. I would say buy the nicest set you can afford.


Yes. Never scrimp on tires. I've got a story but just trust me.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I understand this, I'm just not really sure where to start or what exactly I should be looking for? I read through the thread and I know many of you upgraded to 14" car tires but I don't know if that would fit on my little trailer. I'm not sure if it's useful but it's a Magic Tilt for a 14' boat and currently it has 12" wheels.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Doubt you'll be able to go much larger than 13" rims on a small trailer -and you'll need to verify that the lug pattern matches your hubs. I'll try to post more
Tonight. It's 5am in Florida City where I'm waiting for my anglers to show up...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Doubt you'll be able to go much larger than 13" rims on a small trailer -and you'll need to verify that the lug pattern matches your hubs. I'll try to post more
> Tonight. It's 5am in Florida City where I'm waiting for my anglers to show up...



Due to clearance you're probably right. Take it to a local trailer place or boat service area that carries trailer parts and they can take the appropriate measurements and get you set up. Pretty simple.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Atomic said:


> I understand this, I'm just not really sure where to start or what exactly I should be looking for? I read through the thread and I know many of you upgraded to 14" car tires but I don't know if that would fit on my little trailer. I'm not sure if it's useful but it's a Magic Tilt for a 14' boat and currently it has 12" wheels.


I ran that same trailer/wheel combination for a number of years. I was pretty anal about keeping the bearings serviced and tires fresh, but I had no problem towing it an hour each way at about 65mph once or twice a week.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Good to know, thanks guys! I did just have it inspected and everything checks out.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That's it for trailers for me. I am done.

Had a blow out last fall on the highway - luckily got over without any damage to the boat or the truck. Got 2 brand new trailer tires since I was not happy with the ones that were on there.

Well, the tread on one of these less than a year old tires just separated on me while driving on the highway this past weekend. The tread ripped the fender off my trailer, including nearly ripping off the aluminum brackets. I primarily use my skiff in the fall, not early in the year when I am using my center console more. So that means these were basically new tires with less a few thousand miles on them, if at that. I'd say probably 1,600 miles or less.

The Bluerock trailer is at the shop and I am getting 14" fenders and I've ordered 14" rims. I am stepping up in size for a larger tire since I trailer 400 miles round trip each time. I'm also going to a sturdier small truck tire with a good load rating. No way am I taking another trailer tire. I've been screwed too many times recently with them. The year before I had 4 tires go bad between my skiff and console all due to radial failures in the tire. I buy my tires at Discount where I get the warranty, but time is money and I am done watching this monkey hump that football. I'll post an update one I get everything squared away.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That's right. You have to convert to 14" wheels to be able to mount good quality auto radials that clear the fenders. I found three thirteen inch Michelin auto radials that had been discontinued(no US tire manufacturer makes them now) We don't ask a lot from our skiff trailer tires but everyone has trouble with made for boat trailer tires. I had several discussions with Ramlin and HB about the tires and lack of balancing. Automotive tires are perfect for single axle light boat trailers and are built to higher DOT standards for speed/heat. I have switched to auto tires on four boat trailers over the years with no trouble. I will have to convert to 14" when the current auto radials wear out.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

All the OE trailer tires that have failed on my trailers were made in China to our DOT standard. The last failure cost me a weekend on the water.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I recently changed out my 3 year old tires on my Rolls Bronze trailer for My Glades X Skiff, was not able to find tire/rim combos and so reused my old galvanized rims. 12 x 530 tires on rims were balanced by local tire dealer, rims were warped but balanced. Boat owners should take note when balancing tire/rim combo's as this is where lots of the vibration comes from. So I will be in the market to find new rims, not warped. When working in engineering structural steel projects, lots of warp age was due to hot dipped galvanizing process....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Learned a lessons today - 13" trailer tires have serious limitations. I priced the 14" truck / car tires and the load rating allows for more than double my boat's weight and speeds up to 120 mph. The tire I had on there was only rated to 65 mph. Why not invest in a little bigger tire that can handle higher temps? I should have did this long ago.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been running light passenger tires for the past year with no problems, and I trailer a lot.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Goodyear Endurance are the ticket Blew too many Marathons but probably driving too fast for those. The Endurance have been great so far...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have new radial tires. 13" because I can't move the fender so I roll. Been on up to 9 hour trips with just stay at 65 mph
I had them balanced


----------

